

IDG.se Interviews RMS, gets it completely wrong - orjan
http://daniel.haxx.se/blog/2011/11/15/idg-prints-lies-about-rms/

======
willvarfar
Crikey, anyone read IDG?

~~~
orjan
In Sweden, IDG is the major news outlet for IT related news. Computer
Sweden[1], the publication that printed this article, is the de facto business
publication for IT professionals in Sweden.

[1] Published by IDG

~~~
willvarfar
yeap I'm on the ground too but CS is pretty light on understanding

